
Ask HN: Database Migrations in Kubernetes - psankar
If you use kubernetes (micro-services) for your application deployment, how do you handle database migrations ? Do you have any downtimes ? The choice of blue-green deployments, rollbacks etc. could cause an issue and I am trying to accumulate what the best practices are, tools&#x2F;processes that are useful and what lessons you have learnt.
======
verdverm
I think most people schedule downtime because this is a hard problem to solve
gracefully. Every piece needs to support conditionals during the blue/green
transition and db values complicate things more

